# S/E Michigan



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

What's up!!

I'm still new to snowboarding and the girlfriend is going to try it this year.
Looking forward to this winter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

From one Michigan rider to another, welcome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

*Fellow S/E Michigan Rider*

Welcome to another S/E Michigan rider! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

welcome, I didn't know there was anybody here from michigan. what's everybodys favorite local hill? also what's the shortest drive for a real hill? anybody know?


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

eherb03 said:


> welcome, I didn't know there was anybody here from michigan. what's everybodys favorite local hill? also what's the shortest drive for a real hill? anybody know?


I've only been Holly but Mt Brighton is the closest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

haven't been to brighton. I here its the worst one locally. going to alpine thursday. imo its the best around us. went to holly lasst year it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I might checkout Alpine on Saturday.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

havent checked out alpine, but holly is usually the concensus favorite...pine knob is usually the concensus best park. the closest real hills, are nubs nob about 4-5 hours up, or blue mt about 4-5 hours northeast into ontario


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

im from mid michigan right next to the bay (the space between the thumb and the fingers on the mit)


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Ypsilanti FTW! I'm equal distance from Brighton, Alpine and Holly. Heading to Alpine for the first time tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Reppin battle creek michigan!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Alpine is sweet, they have a pipe dragon, Thats a one up on Holly and Pine Knob. If you want to make a trip, Id definitely recommend Nubs Nob or Shanty Creek.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

eherb03 said:


> welcome, I didn't know there was anybody here from michigan. what's everybodys favorite local hill? also what's the shortest drive for a real hill? anybody know?


Favorite local hill is Holly for sure. Caberfae peaks is pretty good, especially for a short day trip. Besides that, you're basically driving up to Nub's Nob or one of the Boynes for a real hill, and that's at least 4.5 hours from Lansing.



eherb03 said:


> haven't been to brighton. I here its the worst one locally. going to alpine thursday. imo its the best around us. went to holly lasst year it wasn't too bad.


Brighton stinks. Waaaaaaaaaaay overpriced, too small, too icy...


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Going to Holly saturday.


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

also in s/e michigan going to holly tomorrow for the 2 for 1


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Psyre said:


> Ypsilanti FTW! I'm equal distance from Brighton, Alpine and Holly. Heading to Alpine for the first time tomorrow morning.





sparty said:


> Favorite local hill is Holly for sure. Caberfae peaks is pretty good, especially for a short day trip. Besides that, you're basically driving up to Nub's Nob or one of the Boynes for a real hill, and that's at least 4.5 hours from Lansing.
> 
> 
> 
> Brighton stinks. Waaaaaaaaaaay overpriced, too small, too icy...


after hitting everything this year i could so far being holly, pine knob, alpine, brighton, nubs nob, and blue mt i will give my low down
1)blue mt is the best in every possible way as expected. my trip costs 250 american with 5 guys in one condo on the hill for 4 nights. the park is gnarly, the runs are sweet, powder is nice as well, no ice. drinking at 19 is the shit as well...5 hours away though...

2) nubs nob is better then the next 4 in every possible way lol. the park is bigger, nicer, harder, easier...everyone can try out some park here and its a great place to start shreddin it up at the park. another place that is 5 hours away though lol..

3.5) Alpine valley. this is my new park rat home. the park is way sweeter then anything close to detroit, there are easy boxes, hard boxes, ride one rails, jump on rails, c boxes, 20ft kickers, shitty pipe, rainbow rails, less park rats...

3.5) mt holly. if i ever feel more like riding then park which is rare i will come to holly. its close and the runs are the best for se mich hands down. fast chairs as well is really nice when the runs are short like they are down here.

4) pine knob, eh like alpine except way more crowded and not as good.

5) brighton. there are bunny hills bigger then that shithole..and way too expensive for what it is..


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> 5) brighton. there are bunny hills bigger then that shithole..and way too expensive for what it is..


:laugh:....


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

ill be up at holly tomorrow morning


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

With all the sun we had today you should have a nice layer of ice.


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

lol ya but they are calling for snow tonight and tomorrow so plus im teaching my lil brother


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

SPRAYD6 said:


> lol ya but they are calling for snow tonight and tomorrow


Really.mmmmm


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Hate to birth an old thread. Anyone trying to hit up Pine Knob today?


----------

